# Tool Restorations >  Mori Seiki MS-650 Tool Room Lathe Restoration by Cà Lem

## DIYSwede

Restoration Part 2:




Lathe brochure: https://www.sterlingmachinery.com/me...e-brochure.pdf

Just wanted to share these, just in case some of you haven't yet stumbled over this young, resourceful and talented machinist/ DIYer.

Johan

----------

olderdan (Dec 3, 2020),

sacco1 (Dec 5, 2020),

Tonyg (Dec 3, 2020)

----------


## sacco1

Thank you ,it was a pleasurer to watch the young machinist , using skills that are not often seen or expected today .

----------

